# ФИЛОСОФИЯ И КУЛЬТУРА > Традиция и современность >  Одинокие матаджи

## Raja Kumari dasi

> Недавно я попала в непростую ситуацию и попросила мужчину о защите. В ответ услышала красивые слова, которые мне нифига не помогли. И кого можно назвать полноценной личностью или мужчиной после этого?...


После такой фразы возникает много вопросов. Я сейчас перечислю, что думают люди, прочитав такое. "О какого типа защите она попросила? в каких отношениях она с этим мужчиной? он ее жених? этот мужчина женат? это действительно его долг, помочь так, как она ожидала? это ситуация на работе, в среде преданных или где вообще?" Вы уж, пожалуйста, либо пишите такие вещи подробнее, либо не пишите вовсе. 





> Где заботятся о пожилых? Сейчас во Вриндаване умирает от 4 стадии рака матаджи Расанги. Кто из тех, кто ратует за варнашраму и за защиту женщин, организовал хотя бы небольшой ашрам для помощи таким нуждающимся вайшнавам? Она сейчас практически без денег, не может ходить, никто о ней систематически не заботится.


Здесь еще больше вопросов. "Она из России? есть ли у нее родные, наследники? почему она оказалась там?  поехала во Вриндаван на авось, на милость Кришны, когда известно, что в Индии даже местные вдовы незащищены? в России была бы хотя бы защита гос-ва... почему мы здесь, в России, должны о ней теперь заботиться, когда у нас самих пожилые родственники?" 

Я видела такую статью, может быть поможет:  

*ISKCON Vrindavan to Offer Assisted Living for Elderly Devotees*

http://news.vrindavantoday.org/2017/...ntent=FaceBook

The Devotee Care Project is led by ISKCON Vrindavan’s temple president Shri Pancagauda Das, his wife Shrimati Gaura Purnima devi dasi, the director of Devotee Care Shri Prem Prakash Das, and ISKCON Vrindavan Community Services Director Shrimati Kusha devi dasi.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Еще больше слов, назначение которых так или иначе снять ответственность за одиноких женщин.
Вчера я закончила писать эссе на тему защиты незамужних женщин. Там в частности есть ответы на вопросы из предыдущего поста. 
"Что делать,если одинокие женщины создают беспокойства в обществе": http://vaishnavi.su/index.php/articl...blema-odinokih

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Еще больше слов, назначение которых так или иначе снять ответственность за одиноких женщин.


Я-то в реале одиноким матаджи помогала, и не раз. Именно советами и разговорами, в которых разбирали их ситуацию. А также и косвенно, через жен тех прабху, кто могли бы исправить ситуацию или свое поведение, если речь шла о какой-то обиде. 

Вы от меня советов не приемлете - тогда я просто отвлечено порассуждаю  на основе вашей статьи.  

Вы упоминаете что Шрила Прабхупада говорил про пример христианских монастырей - и ставите картинку девушек, держащихся за руки, и у обеих оголены спины. Это наверное подружки? одна замужем - защищающая, а другая - защищаемая, незамужняя?  

Те, кто бывали в монастырях, удивятся сочетанию цитаты о монастыре и такой картинки. В монастырях иначе женщины одеваются. А такая картинка - это путь к полигамии или гарему, а это ведь неприемлемо. И зачем тогда такая иллюзия? 


Ведь замужние российские матаджи, которые могли бы защитить незамужних, так смущены кол-вом разводов в росс. ИСККОН, то такая картинка воспримется в лучшем случае - юмором. А те, у кого другое мнение, просто еще молоды и неопытны.



Вы описываете пример в Индии - но Индия России не пример. Сколько у них соотношение мужского и женского населения? 




> По данным опубликованного в 2010 году отчета Программы развития ООН, Индии не хватает 43 миллионов женщин. По переписи 2011 года на 1000 индийцев приходится всего 940 индианок. Среди детей до шести лет этот разрыв еще больше: 914 девочек на 1000 мальчиков. Последние десятилетия он становился все глубже: 947 девочек на 1000 мальчиков в 1991 году, 927 в 2001 году и 914 сегодня. Эти цифры свидетельствуют об устойчивости тенденции, которая и так уже навлекла на себя сильнейшую критику: речь идет о ликвидации женщин еще до их рождения. 
> 
> http://inosmi.ru/world/20131210/215550989.html



Посмотрим, что в России:




А ведь в небольшой закрытой российской религиозной группе, явно еще сильнее диспропорция ( ведь женщины привлекаются религией больше: на любой лекции это видно ) 




> Вчера я закончила писать эссе на тему защиты незамужних женщин. Там в частности есть ответы на вопросы из предыдущего поста. 
> "Что делать,если одинокие женщины создают беспокойства в обществе": http://vaishnavi.su/index.php/articl...blema-odinokih


Матаджи, увы, но *ваши цитаты из Шрилы Прабхупады не являются ответом для России, увы*. Вы можете сколько угодно цитировать - но вы живете в России. Это стало уже привычным местом - упоминать, что женщины в России ведут себя иначе, чем в Европе или США. 

Вот еще, соотношение полов по странам мира. Только посмотрите, как Россия выделяется.  




________________

Вернусь к упоминанию монастыря. Бывает, в христианских монастырях насельниц и унижают, и зачастую у них и телефонов-то нет. 

Монастыри находятся под патронажем чрезвычайно богатых людей, к примеру Самарский Иверский женский монастырь (РПЦ МП). Такие богатые люди с природой кшатриев и кшатриек не нуждаются в том, чтобы их долго умоляли о защите, и результат - процветание монастыря. 

___________________

Так что пока нет у нас семей кшатриев, статьи со ссылками на Шрилу Прабхупаду ни к чему не приведут. 

Если защиты для незамужних где-то в росс. ИСККОН нет, как вы говорите, то вывод один - *там нет кшатриев*. Защищать - это дхарма кшатриев. Остальные могут поговорить об этом, и это тоже защита своего рода... и увы, но в России это верно во всех смыслах. Такое вот время, место и обстоятельства.

Так что я вновь повторю свое мнение. Одинокие матаджи в России должны бы всерьез прислушиваться к тем советам, которые дают трезвомыслящие преданные: не забывать искать защиты в родных семьях, налаживать отношения с родственниками. И все-таки настраиваться на то, чтобы выйти замуж.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

1. Как относиться и чем может помочь книга православного публициста Марины Кравцовой "Женское одиночество. Может ли оно не быть трагичным?"
2. На каком этапе создаётся одиночество? Есть ли описание такое же как, например, в 22 тексте Песни 4. Творение четвертого уровня:
*Та, кого я назвал Калаканьей, — это старость. Никто не хочет встречаться со старостью, но Яванешвара, или смерть, считает Джару [старость] своей сестрой.*
3. Чем же так радикально отличается женское одиночество от мужского, старческого и подросткового, особенно в современном мире?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Вообще, честное слово, эту бы энергию да на разъяснение одиноким матаджи того, что Кришна не обидится, если они свое внимание переведут на себя, чтобы нормально замуж выйти. 




> Самой женщине, проходящей через испытания, лучше не ждать сильно когда преданные помогут или когда Кришна накажет кого-то, потому что таким образом она будет концентрировать свое сознание не на том, на чем нужно и свой урок от Кришны не выучит. А суть всех уроков Кришны одна: научиться лучше концентрировать сознание на Нем.


Какой-то кошмар и полный ужас... "испытания.. наказания от Кришны.. уроки"... и при таком-то восприятии мира и таких проблемах - надо бедной матаджи еще лучше концентрироваться на Кришне? Да Он же не деспот! Может быть, лучше расслабиться, и вместо очередной "духовной поездки" в Индию, где вдруг еще окажешься без лекарств и помощи   :shok:  - сделать что-то для себя (а в реальности - для сообщества преданных, создав хорошую семью )? 

Элементарно, на себя потратить время и тяжело заработанные деньги - чтобы свои шансы нормально замуж выйти повысить. Не только храмы посещать, где, как любят говорить одинокие, "уже все женаты", а еще и, ну не знаю, парикмахерские, магазины женской одежды и... где у нас благостные люди встречаются - курсы, семинары, выставки, музеи, библиотеки. И не надо тогда наиглупейшим образом одеваться в храме в такие чоли ( Кришне-то материальные тела не интересны ), чтобы потом не обижаться, что считают не пойми кем, прости Господи.

Разум женщины состоит в том, что она может привлечь предназначенного ей Богом мужа, чтобы нормально жить в семье, исполняя свою естественную дхарму жены, матери, бабушки. Способность все глубоко анализировать и т.п. - это не часть женского счастья, это признак скорее мужского ума. Мало того, других одиноких женщин все эти сложные выкладки и советы попросту угнетают. А мужчины (лидеры тем более) и так все это знают. Кшатриям напоминать о защите вообще не надо - они сами только и ищут, кого бы защитить. Если не защищают - значит кшатриев попросту нет, повторю. 

"Если все у нас *в России настолько* сложно с демографией - а в чем же тогда мое счастье... значит только в Кришне", - думают растерянные одинокие матаджи, зацикливаясь на своей проблеме одиночества в России, вместо того, чтобы "пойти и купить себе красивое платье". 

Просто есть те, кого этому мама, тети, бабушки не научили. Но кто-то им должен это объяснить.

----------


## Варган

По её (Ямуны Деви Даси) собственным словам, Шрила Прабхупада настолько ценил её способности, что он однажды решил назначить её на должность такую как «половина участника» Джи-Би-Си. Он сказал ей: «Я планировал, что ты и Говинда даси действовали бы как один участник Руководящего Совета – пополам». Она ответила: «Я не думаю, что это было бы очень успешным, потому что у меня женское тело, и это просто не будет работать». И Шрила Прабхупада согласился.
(см. книгу "Yamuna Devi - A Life of Unnalloyed Devotion" by Dinatarini Devi Dasi. Vol 1, p. 343).

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Я-то в реале одиноким матаджи помогала, и не раз. Именно советами и разговорами, в которых разбирали их ситуацию. А также и косвенно, через жен тех прабху, кто могли бы исправить ситуацию или свое поведение, если речь шла о какой-то обиде.


Спасибо, тоже меня посмешили.  :smilies: 
Вы много семей видели, которые защищают одиноких женщин? Даже среди непреданных. 
Кого-то родственники сами выгоняют «на улицу». Кто-то из родственников поносит преданных и вайшнавизм так, что становится невыносимо находиться рядом.  А как насчет тех семей, где женщин приходится защищать от побоев родственников? А кому-то из преданных ставят ультиматум: или мы или кришнаиты. 
Если кому-то везет и родственники защищают без особых негативных последствий для духовной практики, как быть с теми, кому так не везет? Снова: сами виноваты?  :smilies:  
Вот вы предлагает такой вариант решения проблемы. А один прабху на фэйсбуке убежден, что нужно возродить полигамию. И его переубедить сложно.  :smilies:  Я же цитирую слова Шрилы Прабхупады, который в свою очередь  опирался на опыт Бхактисиддханты Сарасвати и давал наставления именно для западных стран с их соотношением мужчин и женщин. 
И под женскими монастырями Шрила Прабхупада не имел ввиду средневековую систему. Загляните в современные женские монастыри России и вы увидите совсем иную картину. В случае вайшнавских монастырей или брахмачарини-ашрамов можно видеть, что эти брахмачарини во времена Шрилы Прабхупады занимались служением и храме и проповедью. И не были заперты за 4-метровыми стенами с колючей проволокой и пожизненными обетами безбрачия  :smilies: 
Поэтому, по-моему мнению, решение может быть разнообразным в зависимости от индивидуальных особенностей ситуации. Где-то родственники помогут, где-то и полигамия может иметь место (но не с нашими законами), но в случае если ничего из этого не помогает, то обязанность лидеров, как пишет Шрила Прабхупада, позаботиться о защите женщин, которые хотят практиковать сознание Кришны.  Все остальные слова  - попытка избавиться от ответственности за социальную дилемму и связанной с ней негативными эмоциями.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Вообще, честное слово, эту бы энергию да на разъяснение одиноким матаджи того, что Кришна не обидится, если они свое внимание переведут на себя, чтобы нормально замуж выйти. 
> 
> 
> Какой-то кошмар и полный ужас... "испытания.. наказания от Кришны.. уроки"... и при таком-то восприятии мира и таких проблемах - надо бедной матаджи еще лучше концентрироваться на Кришне? Да Он же не деспот! Может быть, лучше расслабиться, и вместо очередной "духовной поездки" в Индию, где вдруг еще окажешься без лекарств и помощи   - сделать что-то для себя (а в реальности - для сообщества преданных, создав хорошую семью )? 
> 
> Элементарно, на себя потратить время и тяжело заработанные деньги - чтобы свои шансы нормально замуж выйти повысить. Не только храмы посещать, где, как любят говорить одинокие, "уже все женаты", а еще и, ну не знаю, парикмахерские, магазины женской одежды и... где у нас благостные люди встречаются - курсы, семинары, выставки, музеи, библиотеки. И не надо тогда наиглупейшим образом одеваться в храме в такие чоли ( Кришне-то материальные тела не интересны ), чтобы потом не обижаться, что считают не пойми кем, прости Господи.
> 
> Разум женщины состоит в том, что она может привлечь предназначенного ей Богом мужа, чтобы нормально жить в семье, исполняя свою естественную дхарму жены, матери, бабушки. Способность все глубоко анализировать и т.п. - это не часть женского счастья, это признак скорее мужского ума. Мало того, других одиноких женщин все эти сложные выкладки и советы попросту угнетают. А мужчины (лидеры тем более) и так все это знают. Кшатриям напоминать о защите вообще не надо - они сами только и ищут, кого бы защитить. Если не защищают - значит кшатриев попросту нет, повторю. 
> 
> ...


Еще одна незадача: как быть матаджи, у которой не получается выйти замуж, сколько бы она ни пыталась?  Сама виновата?  :smilies: 
А насчет совета предаться Кришне, так это слова нескольких лидеров высокого уровня, с которыми я обсуждала этот вопрос. Интересно посмотреть бы на реакцию преданных, когда бы они узнали бы кто это  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Еще одна незадача: как быть матаджи, у которой не получается выйти замуж, сколько бы она ни пыталась?  Сама виновата?


Женщина должна быть под защитой отца, мужа или сына. Либо других родственников своей РОДНОЙ семьи. Виновата и ее семья, и она сама. Потому что вовремя не сообразила, что ее в семье недоучили, не показали хороший пример, не привили нужных женских качеств. Пусть сейчас наверстывает упущенное и учится необходимому для семейной жизни. 








> А насчет совета предаться Кришне, так это слова нескольких лидеров высокого уровня, с которыми я обсуждала этот вопрос. Интересно посмотреть бы на вашу реакцию, когда вы узнали бы кто это


А мне нисколько не интересно, кто эти лидеры. Для меня лидеры - это те, кто могут решать проблемы подопечных. А если не могут защитить уже предавшуюся Кришне женщину, как сейчас в России... Совет такой отчаявшейся женщине "предаться Кришне" *еще больше* - это почти издевательство. Потому что это уровень санньяси. Зачем такой совет слабой незащищенной женщине. Такую женщину надо отправлять себя в порядок привести внешне, успокоиться, заняться собой, привести в порядок жизнь, а не наставлять пространно "предаваться" еще больше. Такие советы женщин ломают. Лидеры должны это понимать, а если не понимают, то они не квалифицированы давать советы одиноким женщинам.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Для меня лидеры - это те, кто могут решать проблемы подопечных. А если не могут защитить уже предавшуюся Кришне женщину, как сейчас в России... Совет такой отчаявшейся женщине "предаться Кришне" *еще больше* - это почти издевательство. Потому что это уровень санньяси. Зачем такой совет слабой незащищенной женщине. Такую женщину надо отправлять себя в порядок привести внешне, успокоиться, заняться собой, привести в порядок жизнь, а не наставлять пространно "предаваться" еще больше. Такие советы женщин ломают. Лидеры должны это понимать, а если не понимают, то они не квалифицированы давать советы одиноким женщинам.


Вот за эти слова спасибо! Значит я не сумасшедшая, если тоже считаю, что такие слова - просто издевательство.

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Женщина должна быть под защитой отца, мужа или сына. Либо других родственников своей РОДНОЙ семьи. Виновата и ее семья, и она сама. Потому что вовремя не сообразила, что ее в семье недоучили, не показали хороший пример, не привили нужных женских качеств. Пусть сейчас наверстывает упущенное и учится необходимому для семейной жизни.


Не пойму причем женские качества к защите? 
Вот мой пример. С детства я была послушной и тихой дочерью. Еще в дестве половина моей семьи стала преданными. Но в юности когда мне угрожала смертельная опасность, мои родственники что со стороны преданных, так и со стороны нерпеданных, как мужского, так и женского пола сказали мне: "Пусть тебя Кришна защищает" или "Ничего опасного, поэтому мы ничего делать не будем". Говардхан Гопал прабху, зная о моей ситуации, дал мне тогда совет сменить место жительства. Вопрос в контексте последних постов: в чем моя вина? Лично для себя я и сделала вывод, что полагаться можно только на Кришну. Но от этого потребности быть защищенной не стало меньше. И ответственности ни с кого не сняло.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А кому-то из преданных ставят ультиматум: или мы или кришнаиты.


Согласно Ведам, женщина должна быть под защитой СЕМЬИ - отца, мужа или сына. Почему вам это непонятно? Ей надо выбрать родных, а потом когда ее жизнь устроится, и оно станет более защищенной с мужем, продолжить духовную практику. Кто это придумал - уговаривать незамужних и незащищенных выбирать "духовную практику" вместо служения в семье? 





> Если кому-то *везет* и родственники защищают без особых негативных последствий для духовной практики, как быть с теми, кому так *не везет*? Снова: сами виноваты?


Нет такого понятия, как везение. Есть труд или же бездействие и безответственность по отношению к своей жизни. 






> И под женскими монастырями Шрила Прабхупада не имел ввиду средневековую систему. Загляните в современные женские монастыри России и вы увидите совсем иную картину.


Я кажется четко написала - у РПЦ есть кшатрии управленцы высокого ранга со всеми полномочиями и деньгами. А у нас их нет. Нам РПЦ не пример. В России у нас даже нормальные красивые храмы для себя самих не могут построить, за редчайшими исключениями. Это говорит об уровне наших управленцев, игнорирующих элементарные вещи. Как одинокие женщины могут надеяться, что такие лидеры им помогут? Когда они даже для своих родных жен и детей не могут нормальные условия создать - десятилетиями. 





> В случае вайшнавских монастырей или брахмачарини-ашрамов можно видеть, что эти брахмачарини во времена Шрилы Прабхупады занимались служением и храме и проповедью. И не были заперты за 4-метровыми стенами с колючей проволокой и пожизненными обетами безбрачия


Так по-вашему, брахмачарини-ашрам  - это место для подготовки невест? Вы уж определитесь. Женские монастыри в православии - это место жизни давших обеты безбрачия, вообще-то. Уже были брахмачарини-ашрамы в 90-х. Вы их не застали просто и пребываете в иллюзиях насчет особенно духовной атмосферы в них. Недаром все они развалились. Это были серпентарии, потому что в природе женщины - быть замужем, а не подчиняться чужой тете. 







> но в случае если ничего из этого не помогает, то обязанность лидеров, как пишет Шрила Прабхупада, позаботиться о защите женщин, которые хотят практиковать сознание Кришны.  Все остальные слова  - попытка избавиться от ответственности за социальную дилемму и связанной с ней негативными эмоциями.


Если они даже не представляют, как это делать ))))  Женщин должны защищать их родные СЕМЬИ, а не чужие ей дяди и тети или санньяси. Также такие доброжелатели, как я, могут дать хороший совет:  заняться приведением себя в порядок и не оставаться бесконечно полными дурами.

Пока они глупо ждут помощи от санньяси или чужих мужей, нормальные российские умные женщины (непреданные) выходят замуж на нормальных НЕПЬЮЩИХ и НЕКУРЯЩИХ мужчин. А потом бывает, эти мужчины страдают с женами, на месте которых они должны были бы быть. Потому что вместо того, чтобы собой заниматься, как все нормальные женщины и быть яркими и заметными (но только не в тупые чоли с голыми спинами наряжаться, а в нормальную одежду нормального статуса), они "Кришне еще больше предавались".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Говардхан Гопал прабху, зная о моей ситуации, дал мне тогда совет сменить место жительства.


А у меня давно уже сомнения в квалификации этого "ведического психолога". Он встречался с вашей семьей, разговаривал с вашими родными? Выяснял их ожидания по отношению к вам и чем вы заслужили такое отношение? Может быть, вы их обидели чем-то? И надо было просто выправить с ними отношения? Какое право он имел давать такой совет незамужней девушке - уехать от родных? Это разве по Ведам?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Первое, что нужно делать матаджи, испытывающим трудности с замужеством - просить благословений на брак и продолжение рода у своих самых родных людей - мамы, папы, бабушек, дедушек. Если отношения с ними испорчены - всеми возможными способами надо постараться исправить эту ситуацию. И начать с разговоров с мамой, благословения и молитвы матери творят чудеса. Возможно разговоры с родными займут не один месяц, но результаты будут. 

Если не получается и очень трудно простить, принять ситуацию, не получается понять мотивы родных или разговорить их (они и сами могут быть травмированы своими родителями и могут поступать вовсе не как разумные взрослые ) - можно обратиться с специалисту по семейной психологии. Из преданных - Тапати д.д. Либо выбрать расположенную к вам умудренную жизнью замужнюю женщину, в идеале маму, бабушку, попросить помощи, поделиться своей историей, выслушать ее взгляд со стороны и искать ее советов. 

"Еще больше" предаваться Кришне не надо. Вы не _санньяси_, Кришне от вас этого не надо. 

_Внешность_ 

Под "нормальной одеждой нормального статуса" имеется в виду - как у леди, по совету Шрилы Прабхупады. Одежда должна быть по моде (идите в бутики - если не купите, так примерите и увидите, что сейчас носят и что вам идет, смотрите журналы), макияж и прическа - соответствующими. Вы не должны выглядеть в результате как замужняя дама и не отпугивать неприступностью. Почитайте советы стилистов, посмотрите "Модный приговор". У них как раз есть несколько выпусков про "чрезмерное погружению в Индию".

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

По ведам надо было жить в предыдущие эпохи. Сейчас многое не работает. Шрила Прабхупада как раз это учитывал, поэтому давал наставления в соотвествии с конктреными местом, временем и обстоятельствами. Почему вы отвергаете мнение Шрилы Прабхупады?

Я слышала, что преданные по природе сострадательны. Но тут этого совершенно не заметно. Много слов, практики ноль. Именно то, о чем я и писала в своей статье: чтобы решить побыстрее проблему, женщин с помощью философии, логики, а то и крепких слов задвигают подальше, выставляя из них не нуждающихся в сострадании вайшнавов, а непонятно кем (читайте: выставляют их второсортными людьми), которые и называться вайшнавами не имеют права, не говоря о поддержке и защите. Вы только подтвердили это. К сожалению. 

Интересно было бы узнать как вы сами живете и кто ВАС защищает? Вы замужем? Вы смогли сами применить к себе то, что пишете? Почему-то иногда женщины становятся даже более жесткоими к другим женщинам, чем мужчины...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вы замужем? Вы смогли сами применить к себе то, что пишете?


Естественно. Вы со мной "полемизируете" годами, все время противоречите, и до сих пор не узнали ничего про меня? с кем же вы тогда разговариваете? со своими выдумками обо мне? Вы ведь проецируете свой печальный опыт на всех подряд, вот и всё. Я в Женском Клубе по вашей же просьбе про себя написала для новеньких на форуме, уже года три тому назад (вообще я здесь где-то с 2005). Вы что же, даже не читали или не помните?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я слышала, что преданные по природе сострадательны. Но тут этого совершенно не заметно. Много слов, практики ноль. Именно то, о чем я и писала в своей статье: чтобы решить побыстрее проблему, женщин с помощью философии, логики, а то и крепких слов задвигают подальше, выставляя из них не нуждающихся в сострадании вайшнавов, а непонятно кем (читайте: выставляют их второсортными людьми), которые и называться вайшнавами не имеют права, не говоря о поддержке и защите. Вы только подтвердили это. К сожалению


Я не буду комментировать это.
Вместо этого я скажу одну практическую и очень сострадательную вещь, и надеюсь, я понятно напишу.

 Вы вообще не должны заниматься темой защиты женщин. Женщин должны мужчины защищать или состоявшиеся в браке, опытные и защищенные женщины. А вы мало того, что матаджи, так еще и не в браке, и не защищенная. Вы ведь не своим делом занялись. Кто вас на это надоумил ("благословил")? В свое время вы поверили "ведическому психологу", и разве вам по душе результат? может быть, и сейчас тоже кому-то поверили..? 

Что касается "практики ноль" - мне знакомая матаджи уже прислала благодарность за то, чтО я пишу здесь и проясняю ситуацию...

________________

Если это всё с подачи старших Вайшнави Москвы и Моск. области (тут где-то была информация, что мечтают об ашраме для одиноких (пожилых) матаджи в Подмосковье... так это часть компании по финансированию, что ли? ... Если так, вот, поверьте, делегат не тот... вы только посмотрите на ее письмена. Пишите лучше сами, пожалуйста. 

Экономическая составляющая интересует, что за этими мечтами. Также хотелось бы узнать, не были ли обделены вниманием и заботой дети и внуки "собравшихся в отречение"...

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

Простите. Похоже, лучше закончить это обсуждение между нами. Причины объяснять не буду - уже пару раз на форуме объясняла почему не хочу отвечать на ваши посты и к тому же начнуться новые дебаты, начиная с указания на отсутствия у меня квалификации для этого...  :smilies:  Те, кому мое эссе оказалось полезным, а такие преданные есть, судя по благодарностям в личных письмах, поймут меня.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Естественно. Вы со мной "полемизируете" годами, все время противоречите, и до сих пор не узнали ничего про меня? с кем же вы тогда разговариваете? со своими выдумками обо мне? Вы ведь проецируете свой печальный опыт на всех подряд, вот и всё. Я в Женском Клубе по вашей же просьбе про себя написала для новеньких на форуме, уже года три тому назад (вообще я здесь где-то с 2005). Вы что же, даже не читали или не помните?


Даже если человек забыл или не знает, можно ответить в нейтральной форме: "Да, я замужем. Применила в своей жизни [так-то и так-то]". 



> Если это всё с подачи старших Вайшнави Москвы и Моск. области... Если так, вот, поверьте, делегат не тот... вы только посмотрите на ее письмена. Пишите лучше сами, пожалуйста.


То, что матаджи - делегат, это предположение или точная информация?

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> То, что матаджи - делегат, это предположение или точная информация?


Чего я только про себя не наслышалась за время проповеди. Скоро толстая книга получится из вот таких предположений  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Даже если человек забыл или не знает, можно ответить в нейтральной форме: "Да, я замужем. Применила в своей жизни [так-то и так-то]".


Вы так наивны  :smilies:   думаете, что я не знаю, как можно ответить  :smilies:  Надо же еще отличать, надо это тому человеку или не надо.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Если кто-то не отвечает, как вы ожидаете, это не значит, что человек не знает - как раз-таки, наобарот. Очень часто молчание или обход какой-то темы - это знак ухода от общения с вами. Общаться, чтобы что-то сделать, надо только с теми, кто с тобой "на одной волне и в одном духе". 

В общем, чтобы время не тратить, я поступлю, как поступаю теперь в таких случаях: поставлю в игнор. И почему я не сделала этого раньше, еще несколько лет тому назад.

----------


## Юрий Анатольевич

> Надо же еще отличать, надо это тому человеку или не надо.


Вежливый ответ нужен мне: я хочу заходить на форум и не натыкаться на унижения, хочу видеть, что вайшнавы общаются вежливо и даже недовольство выражают в корректной форме. Я считаю, что сообщения вроде


> с кем же вы тогда разговариваете? со своими выдумками обо мне? Вы ведь проецируете свой печальный опыт на всех подряд, вот и всё.





> Если это всё с подачи старших Вайшнави... Если так, вот, поверьте, делегат не тот... вы только посмотрите на ее письмена. Пишите лучше сами, пожалуйста.


 это плохой пример и сигнал другим форумчанам: "таким тоном можно разговарить".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Вежливый ответ нужен мне


Вы не знаете, через что проходили матаджи в ИСККОН в Росиии... мало ли что вам нужно. 
Мне вот нужно, чтобы иллюзии, от которых пострадали сотни и сотни наивных матаджи 90-х, не повторялись от таких проповедей. Мы проходили женские ашрамы в 90-х. Это не для России с ее демографией. 

Никто никакой ашрам для нескольких одиноких матаджи, где бы их готовили для удачного замужества, создавать и поддерживать не будет - когда в России такая демография, это функция родной семьи. Кроме своих дочек, такое количество прекрасных незамужних девушек сейчас к ИСККОН присоединяется... а учитывая, что для семейной жизни мужчина скорее выберет матаджи без опыта, чтобы быть бесспорным духовным лидером для жены... чем проповедниц, которые погружены не в женские заботы, а больше в шастры... то картина совсем печальная при таких наивных ожиданиях. 

Я ничего унизительного не пишу, я пытаюсь образумить и показать выход, что надо все равно постараться самой выйти замуж, с помощью своей родни или тех хороших советов, которых любая старшая добрая замужняя матаджи может дать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> не натыкаться на унижения


Это тема не для вас. Унижения матаджи в иллюзиях не идут ни в какое сравнение с вашими неудобствами здесь. 
Вот что унижение на самом деле:  когда для матаджи создают надежду (иллюзию), а потом неженатые прабху выбирают в жены только-только пришедших молоденьких девушек , которых всему можно обучить самому. Лично у нас все иллюзии пропали, когда один из наших брахманов выбрал девушку, которая пока мясо ела, но зато очень симпатичную, другой - состоятельную женщину и т.п. При наличии большого кол-ва незамужних девушек-преданных вокруг. Там где вы разглядели унижение, опытные люди увидят и подсказки, и сострадание, и предупреждение другим.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Как же совместить, что 


> надо все равно постараться самой выйти замуж, с помощью своей родни или тех хороших советов, которых любая старшая добрая замужняя матаджи может дать.


и тем, что неженатые прабху выбирают в жены молоденьких, симпатичных, состоятельных, здоровых или веселых? Т.е, если этой толики качеств Кришны не хватает - юности, красоты, приданого, то замужество становится труднодостижимым?

----------


## Светлана )

> один из наших брахманов выбрал девушку, которая пока мясо ела, но зато очень симпатичную, другой - состоятельную женщину и т.п.
>  При наличии большого кол-ва незамужних девушек-преданных вокруг.


Возможно,такой их выбор ещё говорит об уровне сознания тех мужчин. Наверное, и хорошо, что они выбрали девушек, которые им соответствуют.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> это плохой пример и сигнал другим форумчанам: "таким тоном можно разговарить".


Видите ли, в этой теме - исключительная ситуация. Взрослые люди это понимают, знаете ли. И что-то я не вижу грубостей на форуме после моих постов здесь. Так что, если не перестанете мне указывать, не неся в ИСККОН (в отличии от меня) никакой ответственности, и даже не будучи в ИСККОН  - и вас в игнор отправлю  :smilies:  Если вы не в состоянии понять мои мотивы - можете меня в игнор поставить, чтобы помнить, что вам не стоит мне указывать.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Возможно,такой их выбор ещё говорит об уровне сознания таких мужчин. Наверное, и хорошо, что они выбрали таких девушек, которые им соответствуют.


Заметьте : вы тоже использовали этот оборот речи "мужчины выбрали". Это отражает реальное положение дел в России после 30-33 лет. А должно быть наобарот. Во всем мире - более-менее паритетно или наобарот, и только в России "мужчины выбирают".

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Как же совместить, что 
> и тем, что неженатые прабху выбирают в жены молоденьких, симпатичных, состоятельных, здоровых или веселых? Т.е, если этой толики качеств Кришны не хватает - юности, красоты, приданого, то замужество становится труднодостижимым?


Да, становится труднодостижимым, и чем старше матаджи, тем больше. Увы, но это реальность России. 
Поэтому оставшиеся не замужем матаджи либо снижают планку критериев для будущего мужа и выходят замуж. Либо выходят замуж за иностранцев. Либо остаются одинокими. 

Пока они молодыми пребывают в мечтах (или созданных кое-кем иллюзиях, что о них позаботятся... ведь Шрила Прабхупада сказал так делать - да, сказал, вот только он это не в России сказал), в это же время обычные россиянки (ухоженные, правильно воспитанные мудрыми и опытными _российскими_ мамами) завидя непьющего и некурящего (что для России - !!!) "духовного (интеллигентного)" парня - конечно, не теряются. Так что для "духовных" девушек без присмотра родителей дело еще сложнее.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Кстати, вот иногда пишут про опасность насилия для матаджи в Индии, что нельзя ходить одним и т.п. - так если посмотреть по этой диаграмме, все станет понятно. В Индии мужчины в обратной пропорции, хуже только в Арабских Эмиратах да на западе Африки. Поэтому что удивляться, когда одинокие индусы видят веселых белокожих девушек и женщин, да еще если одеты в стиле "а ля рюс ИСККОН 2000-е"...

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Для меня лидеры - это те, кто могут решать проблемы подопечных. А если не могут защитить уже предавшуюся Кришне женщину, как сейчас в России...


 Т.е некоторые лидеры должны быть такими:

«Когда молодые девицы жалуются на то, что почти невозможно найти православного жениха, мне вспоминается чудесный пример из жизни одной прихожанки, у которой, как казалось окружающим, совсем не было шансов выйти замуж. Ей было уже около двадцати девяти лет, и она носила пятьдесят шестой размер одежды. Только, как говорят в народе, человек предполагает, а Бог располагает. Л. была девушкой благочестивой, она жила целомудренной жизнью, была единственным ребенком в семье, но отец с матерью никогда даже не напоминали ей о том, что надо выходить замуж. Может быть, потому, что мать с отцом просто не хотели отпускать от себя свое утешение.

Однажды после исповеди Л. робко спросила: “Батюшка, а мне нужно замуж?” Священник благословил девушку молиться о том, чтобы Господь послал ей мужа, и сам старался поддерживать ее и молитвой, и словом. Но молодые люди, с которыми ее пытались знакомить, со свойственным молодости простодушием говорили, что ей из-за ее полноты вряд ли удастся выйти замуж. Батюшка посоветовал Л. каждый день читать акафист Казанской иконе Божьей Матери. Однажды священника, к которому Л. ходила на исповедь, пригласили освятить квартиру. Ее жильцами были мать с сыном. За чаем они разговорились, и батюшка узнал, что мама очень хотела бы видеть сына женатым человеком. Сыну было около тридцати лет, он был верующим. 

Священник предложил ему познакомиться с крестной своего сына (той самой Л.), и он согласился. Молодые люди договорились встречаться по вечерам после храма. Стали ходить друг к другу в гости. Так продолжалось около года. За это время Л. сильно похудела. Но в какой-то момент их отношения зашли в тупик. Видимо, взрослым людям не так просто изменить сложившийся уклад жизни. А Л. очень хотелось иметь семью. Тогда батюшка понял, что должен как-то помочь ситуации разрешиться, и посоветовал им вместе съездить к его собственному духовному отцу. Опытный духовник сразу увидел желание девушки понести труды семейной жизни, и она ему очень понравилась. А ее спутнику он сказал так: “Молись, и Господь все устроит”. Л. продолжала читать акафист, и вот на Фоминой неделе после Пасхи Л. обвенчалась со своим женихом.

Эти люди с самого начала создали православную семью, отличительная особенность которой – ровные отношения. Кому-то может показаться, что в них есть некая холодность, но, тем не менее, это та семья, которая действительно похожа на храм. Его строительство еще не завершено, сейчас супруги только готовятся стать родителями, но это – настоящий христианский брак. Он угоден Господу. Л. и ее муж живут церковной жизнью, соблюдают посты, участвуют в Таинствах. Этот пример может оказаться полезным для тех девушек, которые уже отчаялись выйти замуж. Когда Господь видит в человеке настоящее желание трудиться, Он обязательно посещает Своим чудным Промыслом. Священник Андрей Овчинников». _Женское одиночество. Может ли оно не быть трагичным?_

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Т.е некоторые лидеры должны быть такими


Конечно. Некоторые у нас и являются такими, духовными отцами, помогающими создавать семьи.

----------


## Светлана )

> Одинокие матаджи в России должны бы всерьез прислушиваться к тем советам, которые дают трезвомыслящие преданные: не забывать искать защиты в родных семьях, налаживать отношения с родственниками. И все-таки настраиваться на то, чтобы выйти замуж.


Но когда карма такая, что от родственников нет защиты и помощи при реальных проблемах, тогда очень хочется надеяться на помощь в обществе преданных,
 я так поняла, что наверное, именно это имела ввиду матаджи Хари-Канта,



> ... как насчет защиты пожилых женщин, одиноких и замужних? Где незамужним помогают выйти замуж, чтобы они не переступали свою стыдливость и сами не начинали искать себе мужа? Где замужних женщин защищают от побоев мужа, хотя бы во время беременности? 
> Где заботятся о пожилых?


то есть, *не вместо* своих усилий наладить отношения с родственниками и наладить свою семейную жизнь, а про те нередкие случаи, когда нет возможностей получить помощь в кармическом социуме.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

Меня всё смущает демографичекая ситуация у арабов... 274 мужика на 100 женщин. Что они такое творят, что перекос почти втрое?

----------


## Светлана )

Селективные аборты, говорят.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Как и в Индии, убивают еще не родившихся девочек.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Но когда карма такая


Если карма позволяет путешествовать, поехать в другую страну, преподавать другим - это вообще-то хорошая карма. Миллионы женщин никогда не путешествовали за границу, никого не наставляют - зато замужем. 





> что от родственников нет защиты и помощи при реальных проблемах, тогда очень хочется надеяться на помощь в обществе преданных


Я не верю в невозможность умным матаджи выйти замуж, просто у незамужних женщин бывают другие приоритеты, и вот это и сказывается. 

Насчет родных - не уверена, что можно это здесь обсуждать без ее согласия, и вообще это не мое дело, но матаджи писала, что среди ее родных есть преданные. Почему бы вместо того, чтобы говорить об отсутствии защиты от чужих ей людей, не наставить родных на путь истинный, и не пробовать восстанавливать с ними отношения, занять правильное к ним отношение. Если даже кто-то в семье действует неверно - правильное поведение хотя бы кого-то позволяет выправить ситуацию. Им Сам Бог велел ее защищать, если она в их семье родилась... и главное - они преданные  :neznai:  

"Реальные проблемы" должны быть проблемами родной семьи, а не посторонних... 
Никого нельзя заставить делать то, что они делать не в состоянии. И невозможно людей винить за это.

----------


## Светлана )

> Если карма позволяет путешествовать, поехать в другую страну, преподавать другим - это вообще-то хорошая карма. Миллионы женщин никогда не путешествовали за границу, никого не наставляют - зато замужем.
> ...Главный совет - захотеть выйти замуж...


 Не все так удачливы, бывает, у человека хорошая карма, которая позволяет преподавать и ездить в паломничества, но при этом трудности именно с семьёй и браком.Я не про присутствующих матаджи, в любом случае, Кришна поможет преданным :namaste:  .

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

В ОАЭ действительно, слишком  странный перекос. Посмотрела немного в инете... "так  складывается, что женщин рождается меньше, чем мужчин, работать в ОАЭ тоже приезжают в основном мужчины, поэтому спрос на невест есть всегда". 

Страна  развивается очень быстрыми темпами, идут "стройки века" в пустыне, на хорошие деньги съезжаются работники. Из 2 млн населения Дубая - 300 000 русских. Конечно, если так переписывать население, с приехавшими работниками  :smilies:

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> бывает, у человека хорошая карма, которая позволяет преподавать и ездить в паломничества, но при этом трудности именно с семьёй и браком.


Трудности в их создании? Так потому что приоритеты другие.  Им нравится путешествовать и наставлять, и не нравится (боязно, или просто не сильно хочется) связываться с узами брака. О том и речь. Вот только это описание санньяси, вы не находите? Но санньяси не требует себе помогать, ему люди помогают сами в ответ на знание. А в случае, если матаджи выполняет эту роль, ей нравится "быть проповедницей" но ей не очень будет нравится, что ей не помогают  :smilies:  а обществу это зачем, если есть санньяси и дхарма женщин в замужестве?

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

С одной стороны вы пишите что умных не особо выбирают:



> Кроме своих дочек, такое количество прекрасных незамужних девушек сейчас к ИСККОН присоединяется... а учитывая, что для семейной жизни мужчина скорее выберет матаджи без опыта, чтобы быть бесспорным духовным лидером для жены... чем проповедниц, которые погружены не в женские заботы, а больше в шастры... то картина совсем печальная при таких наивных ожиданиях.


А с другой, что как раз умным легко выйти замуж:




> Я не верю в невозможность умным матаджи выйти замуж, просто у незамужних женщин бывают другие приоритеты, и вот это и сказывается.


А как это - их не выбирают, но они выходят? Так всё таки умные замужем это скорее исключение из правил?

Общался с юношей из Церкви Объединения, который невесту из другого города впервые увидел непосредственно перед свадьбой. 
Там у мунитов широко применяется аранжированный брак - брак по договорённости. Глава Церкви по фото подбирает пары. Свадьбы у них тоже массовые.  
Следует ли это явление воспринимать как хорошую карму?

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> А как это - их не выбирают, но они выходят? Так всё таки умные замужем это скорее исключение из правил?


Наобарот, все умные женщины - как раз замужем.  Ведут себя как женщины, и потому их мужчины и выбирают.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Там у мунитов широко применяется аранжированный брак - брак по договорённости. Глава Церкви по фото подбирает пары. Свадьбы у них тоже массовые.  
> Следует ли это явление воспринимать как хорошую карму?


Если при этом их люди счастливы - конечно. Это разновидность брака, когда его устраивают старшие. Один из благоприятных типов брака. Мы не знаем, только ли по фото. Если они на такое соглашаются и не бунтуют - значит работает.

----------


## Гокуланатх дас

> Селективные аборты, говорят.


Там религиозное государство, а в исламе аборты запрещены, так что не уверен...

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> в любом случае, Кришна поможет преданным .


Конечно. Кришна, помоги пожалуйста всем, кто нуждается в Тебе.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> про те нередкие случаи, когда нет возможностей получить помощь в кармическом социуме


Кришна в таких ситуациях дает защиту и через социум, ведь есть работающие схемы у государства? Одиноким пожилым помогают отделы соцзащиты. Писатели, журналисты, психологи  помогают незамужним обрести веру в себя и поменяться так, чтобы встретить свою  пару. И есть помощь гос-ва для защиты от насилия в семье. 

А что может ятра? Предположим, в крупной общине кто-то да поможет. Но одинокие матаджи в сознании Кришны есть и в маленьких ятрах... разве там кого-то можно винить, что не выполняют обязанностей? Получается, от размера ятры зависит? Но как тогда определять, с какого кол-ва прихожан начинается ответственность... Так что это просто уровень людей, вот и все.

Обязать проповедников говорить о том, что такое хорошо и что такое плохо? Люди приходят со своими поведенческими моделями, которые им достались от родителей, и если бы это решалось так просто: выслушал - исправился, то и этой темы здесь не было бы.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Чтобы Юрия Анатольевича не возмущать,  написала Хари-канте д.д. личное письмо - с извинениями, чтобы она не обижалась на меня, если вдруг обиделась (хотя ее решение не общаться тоже правильное, и может быть на этом и закончатся наши противоречия). Я ведь из лучших побуждений  :smilies:   Покинула тему.

----------


## Aryan

[QUOTE=Raja Kumari dasi;168853] 


> Уже были брахмачарини-ашрамы в 90-х. Вы их не застали просто и пребываете в иллюзиях насчет особенно духовной атмосферы в них. Недаром все они развалились. Это были *серпентарии*,


Какое изящное словцо!И с санскритским корнем! А то я "змеюшник" только знал.
Оказалось полезным почитать тему- и генезис посмотреть (от теории к практике), и действительно много мудрых советов от Раджа Кумари д.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

Закон, по которому должны выходить замуж женщины с холодом в сердце

Ещё один способ женщине помочь с замужеством. Для этого нужна милость старших. И милость проявляется так: - Примите волю Бога и делайте так как я сказал  и у вас жизни все будет хорошо. Можно заставить женщину выйти замуж и когда женщину заставляют выйти замуж, то она становится счастливой, потому что в этом случае она чувствует волю Бога через волю старшего. Женщина может поверить старшим, но поверить своей судьбе ей сложно.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXXqi9bVrSs

----------


## Хари-канта д.д.

> Закон, по которому должны выходить замуж женщины с холодом в сердце
> 
> Ещё один способ женщине помочь с замужеством. Для этого нужна милость старших. И милость проявляется так: - Примите волю Бога и делайте так как я сказал  и у вас жизни все будет хорошо. Можно заставить женщину выйти замуж и когда женщину заставляют выйти замуж, то она становится счастливой, потому что в этом случае она чувствует волю Бога через волю старшего. Женщина может поверить старшим, но поверить своей судьбе ей сложно.https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXXqi9bVrSs


Прежде чем утверждать такое, докажите истинность своих слов, доверив самому выбор старшим за свою жизнь: в вопросе выбора гуру, сферы служения, выбора получать инициацию или нет, выбора работы и невесты. 
Со стороны всегда легче советы давать...

----------


## Георгий Лопаткин

Харе Кришна! Простите, если немного не в тему происходящего диалога. Но речь об одиноких матаджи. Как известно, в комментарии к БГ 16.7 Шрила Прабхупада пишет: "Фактически, женщина на каждом этапе жизни должна находиться под защитой. В детстве о ней должен заботиться отец, в молодости — муж, а в старости — взрослые сыновья". Я многим задавал вопрос: "Что делать матаджи, если у нее нет сыновей и она не предалась Кришне? Муж то ведь должен принять ванапрастху." Какого-то однозначного ответа я не получил. Может быть здесь будет найден ответ на этот вопрос.

----------


## Валентин Шеховцов

> Прежде чем утверждать такое, докажите истинность своих слов, доверив самому выбор старшим за свою жизнь: в вопросе выбора гуру, сферы служения, выбора получать инициацию или нет, выбора работы и невесты. 
> Со стороны всегда легче советы давать...


Там автор не обобщает всех незамужних. Это рекомендация для женщин, у которых есть настойчивый кандидат, но нет ответных чувств.

_Есть  же желающие познакомиться? Есть, всегда обычно в этом случае есть желающие познакомиться. Надо знакомиться, общаться с этим человеком и объясните ему что мне нужно где-то полтора года общаться, чтобы понять тебя. Если ты готов давай двигаться. Если вы будете заботиться об этом человеке года полтора, то он постепенно станет родным для вас.

Это единственный способ создать семью таким женщинам, которые сразу не чувствуют тепло к человеку, но проблема заключается в том, что они упрямятся перед судьбой и говорят - я хочу почувствовать сразу зачем я буду общаться с человеком если он мне не нравится? Вот в этом заключается ошибка - если Бог прилепил кого-то, он ходит за вами, значит понравится. 

Это не стерпится-слюбится вы же не котлета отбивная чтобы вас лупить пока вы не станете мягонькой. Нет, это так устроена ваша природа, но вера в Бога помогает выйти замуж. Ещё раз, вы не услышали меня. Внимательно слушайте если человек ходит за вами, значит Бог уже вас связал. Зачем он это сделал? Значит это ваш человек. Зачем Богу связывать с вами человека, какой смысл? Вот если бы у вас в сердце тепло было вы тогда этим чувством бы руководствовались, но если у вас нет тепла, значит вас Бог защитит.

Как он вас защитит? Если вам человек начал что-то говорить, а вы не чувствуете к нему ничего и он отвалился, следующий отвалился, третий отвалился, все отвалились, а этот не отвалился, то что это значит? Значит Ванька родной!

 Просто надо понять это. На это нужно время. Ванька еще не чувствуется родным, но он родной, потому что Бог так хочет, а вы пока не понимаете._ 
Полностью https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LXXqi9bVrSs

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Харе Кришна! Простите, если немного не в тему происходящего диалога. Но речь об одиноких матаджи. Как известно, в комментарии к БГ 16.7 Шрила Прабхупада пишет: "Фактически, женщина на каждом этапе жизни должна находиться под защитой. В детстве о ней должен заботиться отец, в молодости — муж, а в старости — взрослые сыновья". Я многим задавал вопрос: "Что делать матаджи, если у нее нет сыновей и она не предалась Кришне? Муж то ведь должен принять ванапрастху." Какого-то однозначного ответа я не получил. Может быть здесь будет найден ответ на этот вопрос.


1. Ванапрастха - это ведь не санньяса. Супруги отходят от активной деятельности, не тратят столько времени на экономику семьи или на детей, посещают вместе святые места. Традиционно, принимая ванапрастху, муж уходил в лес, вану.  Но это недалеко от своей деревни, он не становился отшельником, а продолжал общаться с семьей, увеличивал время на духовную жизнь. Это естественный ход жизни, даже у материалистов это само собой проявляется: например, супруги по полгода живут на даче, вдали от взрослых детей, больше времени тратят на путешествия, западные пенсионеры ездят и по другим странам.

2. Есть другие родственники - если есть дочь, значит есть зять. Есть брат, муж сестры и т.д. Принцип тот же - должно быть к кому обратиться в семье за помощью. 

3. Защита Кришны состоит также в том, что государство защищает своих жителей: пенсия, медицина, отделы соц.защиты. Есть страны, где нет пенсии и поддержание пожилых родственников целиком на детях, например, так в Индии. Если индийская матаджи становится вдовой, она может уехать в Дхаму. В Дхаме живут за счет благотворительности : 

https://www.facebook.com/pg/RadhaKun...03999759707400

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

> Я многим задавал вопрос: "Что делать матаджи, если у нее нет сыновей и она не предалась Кришне? Муж то ведь должен принять ванапрастху."  Какого-то однозначного ответа я не получил. Может быть здесь будет найден ответ на этот вопрос.


Каков вопрос - таков ответ. 
Если это конкретная ситуация, описав ее подробнее, можно получить более конкретный ответ.  
Если же это отвлеченное рассуждение - то и ответы от разных людей будут разные, в зависимости от их опыта. 

Но муж в ответе за жену вне зависимости от того, преданная она или нет.

----------


## Raja Kumari dasi

Аударья Дхама д. - настоящий брахман, сострадательный и разумный. 
Неудивительно, что Кришна приводит к нему так много народу. 
Замечательно помогает растерянным людям, четко объясняя законы мат. мира. 
Тему одиночества женщин, как и другие, разъясняет превосходно -  наглядно и доходчиво. 
Вот так и проявляется забота и защита Бога - Он делает это через Своих уполномоченных преданных.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

Селективные аборты - это одно, а полное мужское доминирование в культуре - это другое. Генетический механизм реагирует на культурную ситуацию, давая доминирующее потомство, вероятно.

----------


## Hare Krishna das

в ОАЭ 75% населения - иностранцы, должен же кто-то работать, пока арабы курят свой кальян..

----------

